# Got this email for a place in Newington CT



## MSsnowplowing

Just got this email and passing it along in case anyone is looking for last minute work. 
I'm booked solid and it's a hour drive in good weather just to get there so I'm out.

Company looking is National Maintenance Systems and no I don't how they are as I have never done work for them before. 

Email:
Good afternoon. I'm reaching out because we're looking for emergency services to be performed for the remainder of this storm tonight and tomorrow for the Target located at 3265 Berlin Turnpike in Newington, CT. 
We're looking for someone to either go out ASAP and continue to keep up with the site throughout the incoming weather for $1,200, or to take over the site for the season starting immediately for $20,000. 

If you're interested please call the office at 844-798-0888 and ask for someone on the Target account! Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MSsnowplowing

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 198283


LOL, yeah the pricing. 
Hey it's perfect for a one man show with a 80 ford f350 and a tailgate sander


----------



## Luther

This is actually awesome news. NSP promising the cheapest price to gain national clients, while being totally unprepared to service them. Let’s hope for more failure out there just like this.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My google satelite skills arent so good in the US. Is this a 5+ acre site?


----------



## Luther

On top of it they’re still offering chump change to take it on lol


----------



## prezek

This is somewhat of a rhetorical question, but how have the NSP business models not blown up yet? They may be able to get away with it in my area which is low snow 25-35”, but where a lot of you guys are, these scenarios must happen all the time.


----------



## Luther

The procurement people for these national stores are idiots.


----------



## NBRam1500

If they were offering double that I might think about it lol


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Not sure if ill be in the area tomarrow but if I am I might have to swing by and see how the bottomfeeders they find did. The lot is literally 2 minutes from Broncslefty7's shop, maybe he can take a look for us.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Mr.Markus said:


> My google satelite skills arent so good in the US. Is this a 5+ acre site?


Close to 6 acres


----------



## LapeerLandscape

NBRam1500 said:


> If they were offering double that I might think about it lol


Here is what you should think about, the numerous complaints about not getting paid at all, very slow pay, partial payments and making you jump through hoops. So it doesnt matter how much they offer it there is no check in the mail.


----------



## NBRam1500

LapeerLandscape said:


> Here is what you should think about, the numerous complaints about not getting paid at all, very slow pay, partial payments and making you jump through hoops. So it doesnt matter how much they offer it there is no check in the mail.


50% upfront
Second half mid January
No payment no service
Never put yourself in a situation to lose money

They don't want to pay up front no deal


----------



## NBRam1500

All my contracts are paid in full or 50% first week of November
If they don't confirm via payment then they are cut
There are lots of other customers who want the service and will pay. 

If there is a dispute or issue with service that's a different story but usually can be resolved pretty easy


----------



## CookCook20

Hey @NBRam1500, you get all of your customers to pay 50% up front? Are they commercial customers or residential?


----------



## NBRam1500

CookCook20 said:


> Hey @NBRam1500, you get all of your customers to pay 50% up front? Are they commercial customers or residential?


Only 8 of them are commercial lots at a set seasonal price.. just snow removal no salting


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Brndnstffrd said:


> Not sure if ill be in the area tomarrow but if I am I might have to swing by and see how the bottomfeeders they find did. The lot is literally 2 minutes from Broncslefty7's shop, maybe he can take a look for us.


As an update I didn't make it out that way till today, and of course i forgot to drop in and take a look.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> This is somewhat of a rhetorical question, but how have the NSP business models not blown up yet? They may be able to get away with it in my area which is low snow 25-35", but where a lot of you guys are, these scenarios must happen all the time.


They are slowly starting to implode. Surprised it is taking as long as it is, but it's happening.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NBRam1500 said:


> All my contracts are paid in full or 50% first week of November
> If they don't confirm via payment then they are cut
> There are lots of other customers who want the service and will pay.
> 
> If there is a dispute or issue with service that's a different story but usually can be resolved pretty easy


Wait until you get serious commercial customers. They don't pay 50% up front, they don't pay 25% up front.

I have one route that has 2 accounts, it is done with a Kubota M125X with a HLA 10-16' and 16' Ebling. Do you really think that both of those accounts are going to pay 50% before the season starts?

I will say all my residentials pay 100% up front. But commercials? You're dreaming and don't understand the real world.


----------



## NBRam1500

Were talking 100 parking spots and under. 
Were not doing big commercial lots

Strip malls and small businesses here have no issue paying 50\50 when they are getting a Seasonal rate. 

All at 5 cm triggers


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NBRam1500 said:


> Were talking 100 parking spots and under.
> Were not doing big commercial lots
> 
> Strip malls and small businesses here have no issue paying 50\50 when they are getting a Seasonal rate.
> 
> All at 5 cm triggers


And the OP is talking a 6 acre lot. Apples to oranges in other words.

So your advice/demands doesn't really fit here.


----------



## NBRam1500

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait until you get serious commercial customers. They don't pay 50% up front, they don't pay 25% up front.
> 
> I have one route that has 2 accounts, it is done with a Kubota M125X with a HLA 10-16' and 16' Ebling. Do you really think that both of those accounts are going to pay 50% before the season starts?
> 
> I will say all my residentials pay 100% up front. But commercials? You're dreaming and don't understand the real world.


How do you structure your payments for large commercial clients? Monthly invoice? Any deposit?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NBRam1500 said:


> How do you structure your payments for large commercial clients? Monthly invoice? Any deposit?


Contracted services for the month are invoiced on the first of the month. Services not covered in that installment are billed either mid month or end of month. 5 months for winter, 7 for summer.

Once you get into the real world of contracting, you'll find out deposits and prepays are not realistic. Especially in the world of construction.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Once you get into the real world of contracting, you'll find out deposits and prepays are not realistic. Especially in the world of construction.


Now now... That is not true... I got 50% down, 1 time, to place the order for a boiler system for a church... once...

And I almost screwed it up too when they asked how much I needed to get started. :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Contracted services for the month are invoiced on the first of the month. Services not covered in that installment are billed either mid month or end of month. 5 months for winter, 7 for summer.
> 
> Once you get into the real world of contracting, you'll find out deposits and prepays are not realistic. Especially in the world of construction.


Mark, you left out the best part about how as the contractor we get to bankroll the invoice to the company we work for for 30-60 days typically while the invoice gets processed too Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Mark, you left out the best part about how as the contractor we get to bankroll the invoice to the company we work for for 30-60 days typically while the invoice gets processed too Thumbs Up


Baby steps...didn't want to overwhelm anyone.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I will say all my residentials pay 100% up front. But commercials? You're dreaming and don't understand the real world.


Same deal with my satellite business in the GR area...


----------



## MSsnowplowing

So did anyone get a chance to check out the location to see if it got plowed?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

For my commercial accounts I break the total down for 5 months, invoices starting in November ending in March. 

Don't really do residential but I do get calls for the big storms and they are required to pay upfront before plowing, cash or credit no checks.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

NBRam1500 said:


> 50% upfront
> Second half mid January
> No payment no service
> Never put yourself in a situation to lose money
> 
> They don't want to pay up front no deal


Man, you get paid in full before I even receive my first cheque.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Baby steps...didn't want to overwhelm anyone.


I went to get my check from a township. Check was there, no one to sign it tho. Average township, two months payment.


----------



## NBRam1500

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Man, you get paid in full before I even receive my first cheque.


I'm not wasting any of my time waiting for payment either. If the customer is willing to pay up front, what's wrong with my system?


----------



## fireside

case snow management did it last year along with Lowe’s across the street. For just around 55k for both. Rumor on the playground is it still not signed. 

There has been lots of no contracts or no shows this year in our area. More than I have ever seen.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Went there tonight. Got no pics but ooh boy. Clearly done with a straight blade on a truck and not equipment. Little sloppy but ive definitely seen worse. Random piles in the medians, snow stuffed up between trees, etc, not cleaned clear to the curbs, piles on corners and so on. Dont know who took the deal, and not to talk negatively about a company without knowing any specifics, but giving them the benefit of the doubt, id say the quality of work matched the price offered.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

NBRam1500 said:


> I'm not wasting any of my time waiting for payment either. If the customer is willing to pay up front, what's wrong with my system?


Didn't say that there was anything wrong with it. Seems like a great system if the customer is on board.


----------

